# duck hunting trip out to ND



## JustinG (Jul 31, 2003)

Hey everyone,

i'm coming out to ND from wisconsin with my dad and a couple of his buddies from work. We plan on beginning our hunt on october 18th. We are staying outside the devils lake area and are doing everything on our own. We will have a boat and dogs. Would like to get into some good duck or goose hunting. Mallards, pintails, widgeon, divers. Not overly fussy. Would like to get some good mallard action though. I'm looking for some info on good pothole areas or any areas for the matter that generally are good holding areas for ducks. Any info you can give me is greatly appreciated as this is my first trip out, and i am very excited! Also, on another note, if you have used any of the steel shot alternative such as bismuth, tungstun, ect.....can you let me know if the price difference is worth using these shells over steel. thank you so much. you can email me if you would preffer at [email protected]. thanks...Justin


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

First off,unless you plan on hunting Devils Lake for divers(you will need a good size boat for that),leave the boat at home.You will find it to be more of a hinderence than an asset.Trying to name a few good areas is tough because it can change from year to year,last years hot spot may be devoid of ducks this year.Fill the truck with gas and plan on putting some miles on,that is how we do it here.


----------



## JustinG (Jul 31, 2003)

thanks for the info mallard. No, we dont plan on hunting devils lake unless we have to due freezing up or something like that. prefer pot holes and things like that. Is it basically driving around and spotting ducks on the water? I know its good to see where they bed for the night. Any info from anyone would be great. thanks again

Justin


----------



## Jay Dog (Aug 9, 2002)

Justin, forget the boat. A simple cruise (SCOUT) through the area will help you find the birds. I suggest you try some field hunting, if you have the dekes and such. If not, just choose the sloughs the birds are using. You really just have to scout, and please try to ask permission. One more bit of advice- DON'T OUT-SHOOT YOUR DAD! Good hunting.


----------



## JimG (Aug 8, 2003)

I'm working on a trip myself and what I've heard from various places is as follows:

*Like others have said, leave the big boat at home. Maybe a canoe or something like a Fatboy or Fatboy DP might come in handy (www.momarsh.com).

*You are picking dates that get you close to potential freeze-up conditions. You might want to go a week sooner, BUT that will mess you up on hunting state WMA's and PLOTS lands.

*Bring good binoculars

*Tell the old-timers to start excercising. You may need to hoof it in for a mile with all your gear/waders.

My opinions:

*ALWAYS try to outshoot your dad. Braggin' rights is braggin' rights.

*Buy yourself a case of #3 Winchester Supremes and forget the expensive stuff.

Jim


----------

